# Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Impact [PSP]



## destinator (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## slickcat (Mar 20, 2011)

hopefully UNS3 takes this route, I want to trash fodder with a different combat system other than versus mode. Game looks nice


----------



## RealityCheck10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Best part of this game so far is that it takes place during the Great Shinobi War.


----------



## Akatsubaki (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh god I hope they include the seven swordsmen..


----------



## destinator (Mar 25, 2011)

Website:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2011)

what is this? versus? 

i wish the PS3 gets a game with narutimate gameplay and HD graphics..


----------



## Jaga (Mar 25, 2011)

New pictures of the game: 

Official web site:


----------



## destinator (May 11, 2011)

First trailer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2011)

trailer looks good.. maybe i can remove the dust off of my psp


----------



## Jaga (May 11, 2011)

new scan plus a butt load of pix 

this bad boy is also coming to the US!


----------



## Avenger_Seraphimon (May 11, 2011)

First english trailer  It's the same as  the Japanese one but it has english text...


----------



## Lishenron (May 16, 2011)

scan confirms Raikage and Mei


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2011)

i'm so gonna get this game when i buy a ps3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Sasori said:


> i'm so gonna get this game when i buy a ps*P*



fixed


----------



## hurka (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## hurka (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Jaga (Jun 25, 2011)

new scan 



heres a super huge one:


----------



## Naruto (Jun 25, 2011)

Sage Coat? Yeah I'm getting this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 25, 2011)

i can't wait to blow shit up with 4 tails :ho


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hachibi vs Samehada-Kisame?! Sounds good to me...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like a very fun game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2011)

New PV! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOPSIjr3mm4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sele2233 (Jun 29, 2011)

thank you.welcome to my site


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 2, 2011)

there's a demo gameplay of impact in case anyone noticed


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2011)

Ultimate ninja impact to have 50 characters, 8 stages, ad-hoc etc!


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 21, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ultimate ninja impact to have 50 characters, 8 stages, ad-hoc etc!



This game looks like it's going to deliver. I played the demo, and was pretty hyped. Only thing that irked me was that the AI was easy. Then again, its a demo, so It'll probably have shit like easy/medium/hard etc

cant wait to get this


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2011)

its kinda sad the a good quality game like this is being ignored


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

it wont.. i will play the shit out of this game.. narutimate > ougi storm


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 21, 2011)

The only thing is i was disappointed with accel 3 so i dunno who this will hold up...hopefully it will be good.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 21, 2011)

Why..... why is this on the psp?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2011)

so you could kick fodder-ass on the go.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats exactly right.


----------



## Random (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesomeness, but i cant wait until they come out with a game that covers all the characters from beginning of naruto, to the end (like dbz:budokai tenkaichi 3)

Only it's name would be Naruto: Kekkei Genkai or Naruto: narutimate impact hero clash of ninja revolution storm....4


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I wanna play. :33


----------



## Sera (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn... I just sold my PSP the other week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

:nelsonlaugh

I want to play as Kisame and eat shit. Maybe Gai and punch and kick shit. Then Jiraiya and blow up shit.


----------



## Random (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> :nelsonlaugh
> 
> I want to play as Kisame and *eat shit*. Maybe Gai and *punch and kick shit*. Then Jiraiya and *blow up shit*.



what did shit ever do to you?

Anyway, It would be funny if they had called this Dynasty Warriors: Naruto, cuz that's what it looks like, just in a more epic way


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It stank on me. 

I hope this game is actually good and not Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Random (Aug 4, 2011)

Yah, dynasty warriors was a bit of a dissapointment sometimes, especially dynasty warriors gundam


----------



## kscutejoke08 (Aug 4, 2011)

*reply*

thanks for give this good update,................


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 4, 2011)

It at least looks epic, and it seems somewhat more difficult than any Dynatsy Warrior/ Samurai Warrior/ Warriors Orochi. This, and Sengoku Basara are probably the better overall games.


----------



## Random (Aug 5, 2011)

Now that i think about it, there was a Yamato in Dynasty Warriors Gundam


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 5, 2011)

since this game has Ad-hoc does it mean we can play online?


----------



## Random (Aug 5, 2011)

probably not


----------



## Jaga (Aug 10, 2011)

all of the characters revealed by a hacker. this is whack!


----------



## GaarasWife (Aug 30, 2011)

This videogame will be fantastic  I can't wait to have got it *____*

Anyone know if there is an Artwork Image of Gaara in cover? It's a wonderful image of my love and I would like find it full  




Thank you very much for this Artwork of Gaara pek I searched it for a long time,but I never find it so big *?* Can I ask you where do you found these artwork Images and if you can post the Artwork Images of the others Characters?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2011)

so wait, this isn't even versus? fuckin pass


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 2, 2011)

It has versus mode at some point I think. Just be patient, for gods sake.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 2, 2011)

So it's basically Dynatsy Warriors : Naruto Shippuden ?


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 2, 2011)

More like Sengoku Basara Naruto Shippuden, as it actually will be a superior game despite being a ripoff.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2011)

what the hell? only 22 character?! what happened to the kages, asuma, minato, orochimaru, etc???


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 15, 2011)

New Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8RFoYpdjCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2011)

That was a nice trailer. I liked the beginning with that clash of Shinra Tensei vs Rasengan to finish the Pain fight. And the boss fight with Hachibi is something I could see in the Storm games.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 6, 2011)

new pics! kirin looks BEAST!!!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Khris said:


> what is this? versus?
> 
> i wish the PS3 gets a game with narutimate gameplay and HD graphics..



There there, nothing would be more amaizing than a Narutimate hero 3 on hd for PS3/XBOXlive. 

Also, no suigetsu announced? pass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm worried about the combo list, does this mean every combo will end with triangle?


----------



## Jaga (Oct 16, 2011)

looks like people got this game a few days before its supposed to come out. lucky SOBs!!

unboxing:


first hour of gameplay:


minato, madara, danzo ougis


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2011)

only 26 playable characters, no mei, asuma, ino, etc.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> only 26 playable characters, no mei, asuma, ino, etc.



Mei is in the game. Isn't she on the game's box cover art?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2011)

yes but not playable, the only kages that are playable are minato, A, gaara, and danzo. mei & onoki are just boss NPC's unfortunatly.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Oct 16, 2011)

Eh, no  biggie.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 29, 2011)

sales for the game were bad in North America but good in Japan


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not too suprised given the PSP's horrible track record in the U.S.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 29, 2011)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> only 26 playable characters, no mei, asuma, ino, etc.



I have to admit, I was a bit disappointed at how few characters there were -there's three different versions of the same Sasuke and two different Naruto's, as well, which just makes it even worse. Quite a lot of characters actually have full movesets but aren't playable, like Mei, Asuma, Onoki, Suigetsu...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Fuck how many characters there are. Boo hoo.

You can play as Gai and he's badass. That's enough for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2011)

Jack the Ripper said:


> I have to admit, I was a bit disappointed at how few characters there were -there's three different versions of the same Sasuke and two different Naruto's, as well, which just makes it even worse. Quite a lot of characters actually have full movesets but aren't playable, like Mei, Asuma, Onoki, Suigetsu...



yeah and the fact that orochimaru wasn't in here despite being in the very first ultimate ninja game....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

You Gais are jaded. 

Maybe it's just because this is the first one of these types of games I've played.


----------

